# Internet über Fernsehanschluss



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (1. Juli 2014)

*Internet über Fernsehanschluss*

Moin Leute,

ich hab heute mit meinem besten Kumpel unseren ersten Mietvertrag (WG) unterschrieben und ziehen die nächsten 2-3 Wochenenden um.
Da ich in diesem Kuhdorf immer noch mit DSL 1,5k rumgurke, möchte ich jetzt schnelles Internet über Kabelfernsehen genießen 
Der Hacken ist, dass in der Wohnung nur ein Kabelanschluss im Wohnzimmer vorhanden ist und wir in unseren Zimmern TV gucken wollen und natürlich Internet haben wollen...
Ist das überhaupt mit einem Anschluss realisierbar
Danke schon mal im vor raus


----------



## dethacc (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*

Für Internet über Kabel muss das Kabelnetz zum Haus und in der Wohnung modernisiert sein, zu erkennen meist daran das die Dose 3 Anschlüsse hat. Oder auf der Webseite des Kabelanboeters nachschauen. 

Das Kabelmodem kommt dann einfach an diese Dose und dann halt per LAN-Kabel WLAN oder Dlan das Internet in die Zimmer.
Für Fernsehen reicht ein einfaches T-Stück an der Dose und dann einfach jeweils ein Kabel in die Zimmer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*

Was ist das für ein Haus und würde der Vermieter mitspielen? Bestenfalls würde der Anschluss im Wohnzimmer landen wo man sich dann per Router zb weiter verteilen muss und für den TV Genuss muss man sich dann halt auch ein paar Strippen ziehen


----------



## Scroll (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*

Habt ihr dann evtl. Schnelleres inet in eurer wg? Wenn ja kann ich euch entertain empfehlen, geht bei mir alles problemlos von statten. Sorry falls du die 1.5k in deiner neuen Wg hast, habe es so verstanden das du die am alten Wohnort hast


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*



> Habt ihr dann evtl. Schnelleres inet in eurer wg? Wenn ja kann ich euch entertain empfehlen


 Das würde als Untergrenze ja schon 16k+ erfordern bzw. VDSL 25. Ich habe gerade den Horror durch mit der Telekom nach guten 2 Monaten. 1. Antrag vergessen, der 2. wurde am Schalttag grundlos stornier, der 3. landete am Stichtag in der Wiedervorlage und erst im 4. Anlauf hatte ich mein I - Net. Dazu kommen dann noch Nickeligkeiten mit falscher Fakturierung am laufenden Band und nicht eingehaltene Vertragsbedingungen. Da kann man lieber mit geschlossenen Augen ein gut bestücktes Minenfeld durchqueren oder die A1 bei Hamburg im Berufsverkehr mehrfach heil zu überqueren.


----------



## Bennz (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*

es wird wohl auch mit adapter funktionieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*

Ich habe bisher nur Gutes über das Kabel-Internet gehört (bin auch selbst Kunde von Kabel Deutschland). Falls die Verkabelung in eurem zukünftigen Haus zu alt sein sollte, ist es i.d.R. so, dass das der Monteur der Kabelfirma erneuert, und euch dadurch keine Kosten entstehen (war jetzt bei ein paar Freunden von mir in Bonn so).

Ansonsten kann ich mich oben geschriebenem nur anschließen: Das Kabelmodem und der Router sollten dann im Wohnzimmer bei der Anschlussdose stehen. Von dort aus wird das Internet (per WLAN oder LAN-Kabel) und das Fernsehsignal (per Koaxialkabel) auf die Zimmer verteilt. Geht alles problemlos.


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (2. Juli 2014)

dethacc schrieb:


> Für Internet über Kabel muss das Kabelnetz zum Haus und in der Wohnung modernisiert sein, zu erkennen meist daran das die Dose 3 Anschlüsse hat. Oder auf der Webseite des Kabelanboeters nachschauen.



Da sind aber nur 2 Anschlüsse.. Ich nehme an, ein mal Radio und ein mal Fernsehen. Macht das ein Techniker von unitimedia, also die Dose auf 3 Anschlüsse aufteilen? Und dann mach ich einfach ein 2 bis 3 T Stücke für TV dran
Bei Unitimedia bekomme ich bis zu 100k, werde aber erst mal 50k nehmen...


----------



## Lexx (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*



Th3XPr3d4t0r schrieb:


> Da sind aber nur 2 Anschlüsse.. Ich nehme an, ein mal Radio und ein mal Fernsehen.


2 Anschlüsse = Internet und TV/Radio

Wenn du ein (externes bzw. "analoges") Radio-Modul verwenden willst, musst du es per Adapter splitten.
(Weis aber nicht, ob ihr da analoges oder – per Decoder-Box – digitales TV reinbekommt)
Die Internet-Buchse solltest du im Sinne der Signalqualität NICHT splitten, sondern per Router weiterleiten.


----------



## robbe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*

Um mal Klarheit bezüglich der Dosen zu schaffen. Die normale Kabeldose hat 1 TV anschluss und 1 Radioanschluss. Falls die Kabelanlage im Haus auf dem Aktuellen Stand ist, kann es sein das kein Techniker kommt, sondern dir nur ein PushOn Adapter zugeschickt wird. 
Dieser kommt auf die Dose drauf und Splittet den TV Anschluss nochmal auf. An diesem Adapter hast du dann 1 Radio, 1 TV und einen Data Ausgang.
Sollte ein Techniker vorbei kommen, wird dieser dir höchstwahrscheinlich die normale 2-Loch Dose gegen eine Multimediadose tauschen. Dort hast du dann 1 TV, 1 Radio und 1 oder 2 Data Ausgänge. Von Sachen wie 2-3 Tstücke auf den TV Ausgang halte ich garnichts. Jedes T-Stück dämpft das Signal je nach Qualität um 3,5-6db.
Sollte das Signal, warum auch immer, schon an der Dose grenzwertig niedrig sein, kannst du dir vorstellen was mehrere von solchen Teilen verursachen, nämlich schöne Bildstörungen. Bei einer 4 Loch Dose würde ich dann, wenn man unbedingt 2 TVs dran anschließen muss, eher noch den eventuell freien zweiten Data Port für einen TV nutzen.


----------



## Rurdo (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*

Was reden hier alle für Stuss?

TV an den TV eingang und wenn du deinen Vertrag abgeschlossen und das Modem/Router in den händen hältst dieses einfach an den Radio/Data/whatever port hängen. fertig

Splitter sind aber wirklich keine Gute Idee falls man mehrere TVs anschließen will. Dann würde ich eher von der ersten Dose noch ein Kabel zu einer 2ten Dose verlegen. Ist besser als Splitten.


----------



## robbe (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Was reden hier alle für Stuss?
> 
> TV an den TV eingang und wenn du deinen Vertrag abgeschlossen und das Modem/Router in den händen hältst dieses einfach an den Radio/Data/whatever port hängen. fertig


 
Da isser, der Experte. Wenns nur immer so einfach funktionieren würde.


----------



## T-Drive (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Was reden hier alle für Stuss?
> 
> Splitter sind aber wirklich keine Gute Idee falls man mehrere TVs anschließen will. Dann würde ich eher von der ersten Dose noch ein Kabel zu einer 2ten Dose verlegen. Ist besser als Splitten.



Jep.
Endwiderstand raus, schlitz klopfen, Kabel/ Dose eingipsen, Endwiderstand rein, Kabel anschließen, tapezieren. Ist einfacher



> Für den Digital-TV-Bereich DVB-C gilt: Sie reicht in etwa von 56 dBµV bis 69 dBµV (in absoluten Zahlen entspricht das 0,6 mV bis 3 mV). Am Hausverstärker sollte das Signal so eingeregelt werden, dass unter Berücksichtigung der Verteilstruktur nahezu 61 dBµV (1,1 mV) an jeder Anschlussdose zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Der Pegel (Signalstärke) ist so hoch, dass in der Regel zwei Fernsehgeräte mit einem passiven Verteiler direkt und ohne Störungen an eine Kabelantennensteckdose angeschlossen werden können.



Quelle:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabelfernsehen


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*



robbe schrieb:


> Um mal Klarheit bezüglich der Dosen zu schaffen. Die normale Kabeldose hat 1 TV anschluss und 1 Radioanschluss. Falls die Kabelanlage im Haus auf dem Aktuellen Stand ist, kann es sein das kein Techniker kommt, sondern dir nur ein PushOn Adapter zugeschickt wird.
> Dieser kommt auf die Dose drauf und Splittet den TV Anschluss nochmal auf. An diesem Adapter hast du dann 1 Radio, 1 TV und einen Data Ausgang.
> Sollte ein Techniker vorbei kommen, wird dieser dir höchstwahrscheinlich die normale 2-Loch Dose gegen eine Multimediadose tauschen. Dort hast du dann 1 TV, 1 Radio und 1 oder 2 Data Ausgänge. Von Sachen wie 2-3 Tstücke auf den TV Ausgang halte ich garnichts. Jedes T-Stück dämpft das Signal je nach Qualität um 3,5-6db.
> Sollte das Signal, warum auch immer, schon an der Dose grenzwertig niedrig sein, kannst du dir vorstellen was mehrere von solchen Teilen verursachen, nämlich schöne Bildstörungen. Bei einer 4 Loch Dose würde ich dann, wenn man unbedingt 2 TVs dran anschließen muss, eher noch den eventuell freien zweiten Data Port für einen TV nutzen.


 
Alles klar, danke schön Leute  Ich werde es mal so versuchen und euch dann mal zwischendurch berichten


----------



## Rurdo (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*



robbe schrieb:


> Da isser, der Experte. Wenns nur immer so einfach funktionieren würde.


 Was soll denn daran nicht funktionieren? sach ma? 

Sag mir lieber wozu du für 2 Geräte eine Dose mit 4 Steckplätzen brauchst!? (Welche sowieso nur bei Neubauten unnötigerweise verbaut werden)

Und ja, bis auf Schlitz klopfen und eingipsen ist es definitiv die bessere/dauerhaftere Lösung. Hab hier auch ne zweite Dose einfach rumliegen, dann kann ich sogar das komplette Zimmer umstellen ohne gleich Probleme wegen der Kabelverlegung zu haben weil die Dose fest in der Wand sitzt. 


@T-Drive: "dass in der Regel" heißt nicht dass es auch wirklich so ist. Plötzlich ist der Dämpfer kaputt oder dein ISP stellt irgendetwas um. Alles schon passiert. Ich würde eher mit dem schlimmsten als mit dem besten rechnen.


----------



## robbe (3. Juli 2014)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Was soll denn daran nicht funktionieren? sach ma?



Ich hab im letzten Jahr um die 1000 Kunden installiert. Würd mal schätzen bei ca. 15% der Aufträge wurde dem Kunden das Gerät nur zugeschickt und es hat dann halt nicht funktioniert. Oft ist die Leitung zur Wohnung einfach unbrauchbar oder es ist nen Filter drauf drauf oder der Kunde hat den PushOn Adpter auf die Multimediadose gekloppt oder was auch immer. 

Mit Geräte zuschicken und anschließen ist es halt sehr oft nicht getan. Klappen tut das meistens nur in Häusern wo ein Multimediaausbau stattgefunden hat, also das gesamte Hausnetz und sämtliche Dosen erneuert wurden.



Rurdo schrieb:


> Sag mir lieber wozu du für 2 Geräte eine Dose mit 4 Steckplätzen brauchst!? (Welche sowieso nur bei Neubauten unnötigerweise verbaut werden)



Die Techniker verbauen nach möglichkeit nur noch 4-Lochdosen. TV und Radio ist eh immer dabei. 1 Data fürs Modem und einer für den eventuellen HD Receiver/Recorder.


----------



## pedi (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Was reden hier alle für Stuss?
> 
> TV an den TV eingang und wenn du deinen Vertrag abgeschlossen und das Modem/Router in den händen hältst dieses einfach an den Radio/Data/whatever port hängen. fertig
> 
> Splitter sind aber wirklich keine Gute Idee falls man mehrere TVs anschließen will. Dann würde ich eher von der ersten Dose noch ein Kabel zu einer 2ten Dose verlegen. Ist besser als Splitten.


 eben nicht fertig, ausser in öschtreich vielleicht.
in deutschland haben die kabeltvdosen nur 2 buchsen, eine tv, eine radio.
normalerweise wird die vom servicetechniker des anbieters ausgetauscht, da ist dann zusätzlich der datenanschluss dabei.
war hier zumindest bei KD so. wird bei den anderen kabelanbietern nicht anders sein.


----------



## Rurdo (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*

Euch ist klar dass der Radioanschluss für Internet genutzt wird/werden kann? 

@robbe: Ok, so ist es aber nur in DE, ihr habt ja noch größtenteils Netztechnik aus 1990... Bei uns z.b. gibts fast kein DSL mehr (und wenn dann nur für Altbauten die noch TAE-Dosen haben)
Und die Receiver/Digital-Boxen kommen übrigens auch an den TV anschluss. 

Jedenfalls ist das im Rest der Welt so, in DE ist ja alles komplett anders oder was?


----------



## robbe (3. Juli 2014)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Euch ist klar dass der Radioanschluss für Internet genutzt wird/werden kann?


Nein, da dort die entsprechenden Signale nicht anliegen.



Rurdo schrieb:


> @robbe: Ok, so ist es aber nur in DE, ihr habt ja noch größtenteils Netztechnik aus 1990... Bei uns z.b. gibts fast kein DSL mehr (und wenn dann nur für Altbauten die noch TAE-Dosen haben)
> Und die Receiver/Digital-Boxen kommen übrigens auch an den TV anschluss.
> 
> Jedenfalls ist das im Rest der Welt so, in DE ist ja alles komplett anders oder was?



Normale Receiver kommen hier auch an den TV Anschluss. Allerdings verbreiten sich immer mehr HD Receiver/Recorder welche rückkanalfähig sind. Diese kommen auch an den Data Port.


----------



## pedi (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Euch ist klar dass der Radioanschluss für Internet genutzt wird/werden kann?
> 
> @robbe: Ok, so ist es aber nur in DE, ihr habt ja noch größtenteils Netztechnik aus 1990... Bei uns z.b. gibts fast kein DSL mehr (und wenn dann nur für Altbauten die noch TAE-Dosen haben)
> Und die Receiver/Digital-Boxen kommen übrigens auch an den TV anschluss.
> ...


dann schau dir einfach mal stecker und buchse fürs radio, und die fürs internet an.
ohne hammer geht da garnichts-ausser in öschtreich, aber da wundert einen sowieso nichts.


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*

hab mir jetzt mal Deutsche Multimediabuchsen angeschaut. Und ja, sie sind definitiv anders. Wer hat bei euch das Netz so verkorkst?  
Es gibt in Ö keine "Data" anschlüsse, Modem geht genauso in einen Radioanschluss wie das TV Gerät (TV buchse ist glaube ich weibl.; die Radio-Buchse Männlich, also kann man da auch nix vertauschen)

Kann man bei euch denn über "Radio" wirklich Radio hören oder versteh ich da was falsch? Wozu gibts dann in DE den Radio-Port?


----------



## robbe (4. Juli 2014)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Kann man bei euch denn über "Radio" wirklich Radio hören oder versteh ich da was falsch? Wozu gibts dann in DE den Radio-Port?



Den gibts zum Anschluss eines Radios, wird auch oft genutzt.


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (9. Juli 2014)

Moin Leute, 

War gestern im Keller und hab mich umgeschaut, dabei hab ich dieses Gerät gefunden. Allerdings ist das eine Kabel ab, warum auch immer... Also guckt wohl niemand fern xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wo das Kabel in die Wohnungen geht ist so eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das überhaupt möglich so unterschiedliche Kanäle bzw drüber Internet laufen zu lassen? 

Der Techniker von unitymedia kommt am Freitag


----------



## robbe (9. Juli 2014)

Das ist ein alter BK Verstärker und nen 2 Fach Verteiler. Wenn am Übergabepunkt alle Signale OK sind und die Leitung in die Wohnung in Ordnung ist, wird der Techniker da ne neue Anlage hin zimmern. Sollte je nach Aufwand 2-3 Stunden dauern.


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (18. Juli 2014)

Seit letzter Woche Freitag hab ich schnelles Internet in meiner Wohnung, bin auch rund um zufrieden mit der gebuchten Geschwindigkeit von 50k bin ich bei 74K (sehr geil) und Upload von 2,3 bis 2,5 K auch in Ordnung, nur gibt es im mitgeliefertem Router keine upnp Option, um mein iTunes über WLAN mit meinem Androiden zu steuern.. Zuhause mit der Fritzbox ging das noch. Auch eigenartig, das der USB 3.0 Port gesperrt ist. Ich denke, es gibt auch keine cfw für die tc7200u..


----------



## Rurdo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Internet über Fernsehanschluss*

Die TC7200(U) sind 1A Schrott. Hab den auch hier weil man bei UPC (Unitymedia in DE) ja keine eigenen Modems verwenden kann. (Und der Bridge-Mode beim TC7200 ja aus jucks und tollerei rausgenommen wurde)

Wenn möglich tausch das Ding gegen nen anderen Router von UPC, weiß ja nicht ob Unitymedia die gleichen Teile wie UPC anbietet, aber wenn, dann hol dir ein Ubee Modem/Router (BESTEHE darauf dass du kein DS-Lite bekommst falls es in DE noch möglich ist, in AT jedenfalls schon^^ DS-Lite=Kein Bridge Mode) und häng nen eigenen Router dran. Auch wenn du bei DS-Lite bleiben musst ist der Ubee Router besser als das Technicolor. 

Der USB Port ist gesperrt weil Unitymedia/UPC einfach A********** sind und den nur für Support verwenden. 
Mit CFW meinst du was? Ne andere Firmware? 
Wäre theorätisch möglich mit viel Geduld und vertrauen in dubiose Downloadseiten, allerdings ist Vertraglich geregelt dass man an deren Eigentum absolut nichts verändern darf.


----------



## robbe (19. Juli 2014)

Bei UM hast du keine Chance vom  TC7200 und DsLite wegzukommen, da hilft alles betteln nicht.

Einzige Chance, für 5€/Monat ne Fritzbox buchen. Das DsLite Problem lässt sich allerdings nur mit nem Business Anschluss lösen.


----------

